
Why I think “Draw Mohammed Day” is a bad idea - ErrantX
http://www.errant.me.uk/blog/2010/05/why-i-think-draw-mohammed-day-is-a-bad-idea/
======
lhorie
As I hinted at in another post, I think the campaign is trolling using a lame
excuse.

The free speech / censorship argument really doesn't hold water for the South
Park episode. Comedy Central/Viacom is a corporation. They can choose to show
on their air time whatever they want.

If you get killed because you drew Mohammed, then,

1) you totally had it coming

2) you were a victim of a criminal offense (poor you, you're dead now)

3) but, SURPRISE, your free speech was not violated! (remember, the goverment
is the only one who can violate your free speech rights)

~~~
ErrantX
Oh man, really?

 _If you get killed because you drew Mohammed, then, 1) you totally had it
coming_

I think we have a reasonable right to expect not to be killed for being
rude/offensive. There are lots of rude and offensive people in the world -
they don't deserve to die!

~~~
lhorie
Legally, you do have the right not get killed. That's not what I'm talking
about. If I punch you in the face, and you attack me back, then I had it
coming, regardless of what the law has to say.

